# Tranny Whine



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

2000 GXE. Getting an auto tranny whine/whirring noise that increases/decreases with speed. Kind of sounds like a tire with a shifted belt but its not the tires, just bought 4 new ones. Changed the fluid over the summer, the noise never went away. Any ideas? The tranny functions perfect, just hate this whine.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Might be normal operation


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Might be? Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

could possibly be a wheel bearing


----------

